# That all natural stuff can kill you--and your dog.



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

As I've said a 100 times, just because it's natural doesn't mean it's safe.

"Herbal supplements blamed for Texas woman's liver failure"

Herbal supplements blamed for Texas woman's liver failure


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Yup, the water hemlock that killed Socrates was 'all natural'!
Arsenic is 'all natural' and found in many fruit trees.
Opium comes from the poppy and can darn well kill you...
and there's enough digitalis in the foxglove plant (Digitalis purpurea) to put you six feet under if you eat too much of it!


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

Be especially aware of the dangers of dihydrogen monoxide, info here:Facts About Dihydrogen Monoxide
This substance commonly occurs in large quantities in scenic natural environments.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

islanddog said:


> Be especially aware of the dangers of dihydrogen monoxide, info here:Facts About Dihydrogen Monoxide
> This substance commonly occurs in large quantities in scenic natural environments.


Okay, where's that rolling eyes emoticon? 

Ah, here...


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Keep in mind that _anybody_ can buy a capsule filling machine and sell a "natural supplement" in the U.S.-- even if they didn't finish high school, couldn't pass a college-level bio class, can't handle the math involved in even basic chemistry, and tend to put the word science in "scare quotes" because they don't understand any science, they too can hawk capsules of mystery powder that are mixed at their kitchen table. 

I highly recommend a subscription to Consumer Lab to see the testing on popular supplements if you buy any supplements at all. It's often astonishing how much contamination they find (including heavy metals), even in national brands. They also regularly update their files with research on toxicity and/or effectiveness, whenever new evidence becomes available. I grit my teeth at having to pay a subscription fee to access their content behind a paywall, but I find myself reading it often enough that it's worth it. They test both pet and people products.


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

Sunsilver said:


> Okay, where's that rolling eyes emoticon?
> 
> Ah, here...


A winkie face would be one better.
That link is a very good lesson in critical thinking skills. Yes, dihydrogen monoxide really can kill you, and it's all natural too.


----------

